# King Kong vs Godzilla



## Plague (May 12, 2011)

Has this been done before? They fight in Tokyo and Round 2 in New York


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2011)

Godzilla fries his ass


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2011)

Godzilla is several hundred times larger than King Kong


----------



## Disaresta (May 12, 2011)

Godzilla tanks king kong and bites his head off


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 13, 2011)

Godzilla just steps on him. Kong wasn't even 50 feet tall IIRC.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 13, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Has this been done before?



No, never. 








*Spoiler*: __ 











































Gojira steps on him. The size difference alone makes it like a T-rex fighting a chimpanzee. Nevermind what some of Big G's incarnations are actually capable of, feat-wise (like throwing other Daikaijuu into space and busting cities with his thermonuclear breath).


----------



## Samavarti (May 13, 2011)

There is Actually a movie about this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PBbK8tkTE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunter (May 13, 2011)

Kong has no chance. While he may have killed a T-Rex in his latest movie, that's nothing compared to what Godzilla has done. Not to mention Godzilla has that lazah blast. Godzilla is truly the King of Monsters.


----------



## The Adept (May 13, 2011)

Godzilla rapes hard


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (May 13, 2011)

Godzilla stomps. Literally.


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 13, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> There is Actually a movie about this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PBbK8tkTE8[/YOUTUBE]



Actually it's been done twice (Well kinda its complicated... Mecha Kong *Shakes head*) And Kong won both times


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (May 13, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Actually it's been done twice (Well kinda its complicated... Mecha Kong *Shakes head*) And Kong won both times



Only in the American version of the movie.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 13, 2011)

King Kong gets to be the first 50-foot gorilla astronaut


----------



## Pilaf (May 13, 2011)

This is a tricky question since there's more than one version of each of these Kaiju.

The strongest form of Godzilla is debatable. Some say Oni Godzilla from GMK. Others argue Meltdown Godzilla from Destroyah. Another popular candidate is Final Wars version of Godzilla. Any of these three could destroy the strongest variation of King Kong with absolute ease. 

The weakest version of Godzilla was the character from the more kid friendly films of the 60's and 70's. He fought the Toho version of King Kong on screen, actually. They were fairly evenly matched, and the end was ambiguous and seemed more like they gave up fighting than anything. To Toho Kong's credit he's a larger, tougher and stronger version of Kong than the 1930's claymation version or Peter Jackson's version, but he's still susceptible to bullets and explosives unlike Godzilla. 

I've just got to hand this one to Godzilla, especially if we pit the strongest version of Godzilla against Kong. If it's any of those three, Kong is smoked. Godzilla has been known to regenerate from a single organ (GMK version) and actually warp the gravity of a black hole (2000's version). The Final Wars version is especially powerful against other giant monsters. He racks up an impressive body count in that movie and slaughters a couple of dozen monsters who could give Kong a run for his money.


----------



## FireEel (May 13, 2011)

The average Godzilla weights 60,000 tonnes.

The average Kong weights 8 tonnes.

LOL.


----------



## Pilaf (May 13, 2011)

Yeah I know..that's what I'm saying. Even if you put the strongest and heaviest Kong against the lightest and weakest Godzilla, he still has a disadvantage. Even though he technically won in King Kong vs. Godzilla in only one version of the movie, we never actually see Godzilla defeated or dead. I always assumed he was trapped under the mud slide and an exhausted Kong decided to call it a draw and swim home. 

It's notable that up until this point in the movie, Godzilla was beating him pretty badly in previous encounters. The terrain worked to Kong's advantage. In a Hyperbolic Time Chamber type setting with no terrain to hide behind or to entrap Godzilla I think even the weakest Godzilla takes this.


----------



## Bioness (May 13, 2011)

What everyone else said

OP what made you think this was a good match?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 13, 2011)

German King Kong can fly and change size and can fight with Showa Godzilla 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OBKfTu63Nw[/YOUTUBE]

other then that Godzilla rapes


----------



## Goshinki (May 13, 2011)

Godzilla FTW!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 13, 2011)

Godzilla uses his tail and sends the tiny Kong flying.


----------



## familyparka (May 13, 2011)

Godzilla burps, Kong dies


----------



## Kyu (May 13, 2011)

familyparka said:


> Godzilla burps, Kong dies



This

/Thread


----------



## locotoooo (May 13, 2011)

godzilla lazors his ass into oblivion


----------



## KJ Stewart (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, a lot of people tend to forget that in canon (i.e. NOT the Godzilla Vs King Kong movie), King Kong is actually around 20-30 feet tall, while Godzilla is several hundred _metres_ tall.

Not to mention he has actual powers, rather than just being a big animal.

He could kill Kong by accident.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 13, 2011)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> Only in the American version of the movie.



Wait, is this true?

So that ending where Kong swims away the winner was just something made-up and thrown in later in the American version?

Oh America. I'm proud and ashamed to live in you at the same time.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 13, 2011)

No, thats an urban legend actually. Its ambiguous in both versions with Kong implied to win.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (May 13, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Wait, is this true?
> 
> So that ending where Kong swims away the winner was just something made-up and thrown in later in the American version?
> 
> Oh America. I'm proud and ashamed to live in you at the same time.



I was under the impression that it was filmed with the different endings intentionally, so each country got the ending with their monster winning the fight.

Regardless, Godzilla walks down the street, steps on something squishy, checks his foot to find a gooey stain, the proceeds to scrape the grisley remains of Kong on the concrete below.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 13, 2011)

The OP really needs to clarify which version of the characters are being used. as anything after Showa era Godzilla will utterly rape. 

If it's Classic or Peter Jackson Kong...any version of Godzilla could win though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 13, 2011)

Only Kong that stands a chance is German King Kong  (it's actually Jet Jaguar )


----------



## KJ Stewart (May 13, 2011)

Here's some perspective for you...



Chucky is the near-invisible grey dot in the far left hand bottom corner.

3 to his right, coloured in white and just below the first white line is Kong.

Godzilla is the 2nd tallest creature on the chart.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 13, 2011)

Zilla from the american movie would stomp this.


----------



## crimsonshade (May 13, 2011)

these 


Crimson Dragoon said:


> Godzilla fries his ass





Kilogram said:


> Godzilla is several hundred times larger than King Kong





Disaresta said:


> Godzilla tanks king kong and bites his head off





FireEel said:


> The average Godzilla weights 60,000 tonnes.
> 
> The average Kong weights 8 tonnes.
> 
> LOL.






Bioness said:


> What everyone else said
> 
> OP what made you think this was a good match?


 i also want to know...i mean.....



KJ Stewart said:


> Here's some perspective for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i'm starting to feel sorry for kong

 who the heck is that last thing beast on the chart


----------



## Solrac (May 13, 2011)

godzilla fries that big fat gorilla's ass with an atomic breath.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 13, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> who the heck is that last thing beast on the chart



that would be this little guy (Clover) 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Godzilla>>>>>>Clover though


----------



## locotoooo (May 13, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> that would be this little guy (Clover)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That's from the Cloverfield movie ?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 13, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> That's from the Cloverfield movie ?



yep thats the Cloverfield monster Godzilla still solos all the characters in the chart KJ Stewart posted though


----------



## crimsonshade (May 13, 2011)

godzilla might be able to beat him as well cuz even though clover is bigger, godzilla has more meat on him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 13, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> godzilla might be able to beat him as well cuz even though clover is bigger, godzilla has more meat on him.



Godzilla is also alot more durable and can just blast him like he does to Kong here


----------



## Disaresta (May 13, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> godzilla might be able to beat him as well cuz even though clover is bigger, godzilla has more meat on him.



Godzilla would turn that monster into histories largest astronaut :ho


----------



## Pilaf (May 13, 2011)

Godzilla solos every single other creature on that chart he's with, including Clover.

Well, I'm not sure about Gozer. He'd pwn him hard in the Mr. Stay Puft form he took in Ghostbusters, but apparently he's a god that you must choose a form for. It's never explicitly stated if Gozer's powers are limited by the form he takes. That's an unknown variable. On the surface Godzilla pwns that whole chart though.


----------



## OS (May 13, 2011)

Godzilla cock slaps Kong


----------



## warmonger5505 (May 14, 2011)

Ok with the way its set up by the OP Godzilla DESTROYS!!!!! with out  question.



But how about 1998 Movie version fo Godzilla vs. Peter Jackson's King Kong?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 14, 2011)

that Godzilla cockstomps too. badly.


----------



## locotoooo (May 14, 2011)

warmonger5505 said:


> Ok with the way its set up by the OP Godzilla DESTROYS!!!!! with out  question.
> 
> 
> 
> But how about 1998 Movie version fo Godzilla vs. Peter Jackson's King Kong?



Any incarnation of Godzilla rapes the hell out of King Kong


----------



## warmonger5505 (May 14, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> that Godzilla cockstomps too. badly.





locotoooo said:


> Any incarnation of Godzilla rapes the hell out of King Kong



Why all that godzilla has is his big size and incidental fire breath. I think it would be a closer match than your making it out to be.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 14, 2011)

King Kong. about 30 feet tall 
Zilla about 200 feet tall. Tanked several missiles and a torpedo. can run over a hundred mph. 
Himm. i wonder


----------



## locotoooo (May 14, 2011)

warmonger5505 said:


> Why all that godzilla has is his big size and incidental fire breath. I think it would be a closer match than your making it out to be.



Godzilla can literally stomp King Kong


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 14, 2011)

Why is this thread still open?


----------



## warmonger5505 (May 14, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> King Kong. about 30 feet tall
> Zilla about 200 feet tall. Tanked several missiles and a torpedo. can run over a hundred mph.
> Himm. i wonder



Kong may not be big but he is agile both mentally and physically. He is also a quick thinker in battle, he also knows how to use the environment.

Also Zilla tanked a few shots from some tanks, machine gun fire, he was never actually hit by those torpedo's, and it took 12 missiles to bring him down and they weren't even heavily armed missiles they were the normal missiles that ever fighter jet carries!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 14, 2011)

warmonger5505 said:


> Why all that godzilla has is his big size and incidental fire breath. I think it would be a closer match than your making it out to be.



Godzilla is smarter then Kong from what i remember  it's not a closer match since Godzilla's and Zilla's size equal a good speed advantage.
also Godzilla just blasts Kong

(the blast is even faster then Kong also)


----------



## The last Dalek (May 14, 2011)

warmonger5505 said:


> Kong may not be big but he is agile both mentally and physically. He is also a quick thinker in battle, he also knows how to use the environment.
> 
> Also Zilla tanked a few shots from some tanks, machine gun fire, he was never actually hit by those torpedo's, and it took 12 missiles to bring him down and they weren't even heavily armed missiles they were the normal missiles that ever fighter jet carries!



One of those misiles would have wasted kong.

This fight like Andre The Giant fighting a ten year old.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 14, 2011)

warmonger5505 said:


> Kong may not be big but he is agile both mentally and physically. He is also a quick thinker in battle, he also knows how to use the environment.
> 
> Also Zilla tanked a few shots from some tanks, machine gun fire, he was never actually hit by those torpedo's, and it took 12 missiles to bring him down and they weren't even heavily armed missiles they were the normal missiles that ever fighter jet carries!



1. Zilla also agile and quite smart for an animal.
2. He got hit by torpedos underwater and they rendered him unconscious. 
3. A singee missile would have turned kong into tomato paste.
4. Kong can't ever scratch him.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 14, 2011)

Nothing more need be said since 99% of the time Godzilla will crush him.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 15, 2011)

How would Luffy fare against Clover?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 15, 2011)

He'd never hurt him. but Clover likely couldn't hurt him either.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (May 15, 2011)

Luffy? Unable to hurt Clover?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 15, 2011)

City Level durability?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (May 15, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> City Level durability?



I never recall it tanking a city buster. All I recall it tanking were just regular bombs.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 15, 2011)

They reduced NYC to a cloverfield.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 15, 2011)

warmonger5505 said:


> Kong may not be big but he is agile both mentally and physically. He is also a *quick thinker in battle*, he also knows how to use the environment.



:rofl     


warmonger5505 said:


> Also Zilla tanked a few shots from some tanks, machine gun fire, he was never actually hit by those torpedo's, and it took 12 missiles to bring him down and they weren't even heavily armed missiles they were the normal missiles that ever fighter jet carries!


We are talking about animated Zilla who is the one who has done that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 15, 2011)

King Kong is still better then Zilla as a character and monster in general


----------



## IcySaya (May 15, 2011)

Godzilla steps on him.


----------



## FireEel (May 15, 2011)

Nicely done, but Zilla is a tad too small here.

Remember when the reporter was nearly stepped on by Zilla? He could snugly fit between Zilla's toes. Also, when the soldiers stumbled upon Zilla in the sewers, his eye was bigger than an average man.


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 16, 2011)

Ky Hakubi said:


> I was under the impression that it was filmed with the different endings intentionally, so each country got the ending with their monster winning the fight.
> 
> Regardless, Godzilla walks down the street, steps on something squishy, checks his foot to find a gooey stain, the proceeds to scrape the grisley remains of Kong on the concrete below.



No that's a Myth, it's the same ending: King Kong Won the battle (though they did Change/Add a few things in the US version: more violent Earth quake and added dialogue) Also it wasn't the Land Slide that allowed Kong to win It was most likely the Ocean slowing Zilla's movements. 



ShikiYakumo said:


> King Kong is still better then Zilla as a character and monster in general


Agreed


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 16, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> King Kong is still better then Zilla as a character and monster in general


Have to disagree with you there, at least thanks to the animated series. Plus, his design is superior, being that he looks like a T-rex on roids


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 16, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> They reduced NYC to a cloverfield.



No it didn't, the camera surviving is a prove of it, and Clover died because of that. I think Luffy has a good chance of killing him.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (May 17, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> No that's a Myth, it's the same ending: King Kong Won the battle (though they did Change/Add a few things in the US version: more violent Earth quake and added dialogue).



Well, there ya go. Apparently Kong was more popular, even in Japan, and Godzilla was still being billed as a villain so they gave Kong the win.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 17, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> No it didn't, the camera surviving is a prove of it, and Clover died because of that. I think Luffy has a good chance of killing him.


oh know, there is some debris, that never happens when a city is destroyed.
I should also point out that while word of God  said it died, in movie the end had them saying its still alive backwards.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 17, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> oh know, there is some debris, that never happens when a city is destroyed.
> I should also point out that while word of God  said it died, in movie the end had them saying its still alive backwards.



Yeah, it killed the two guys but didn't destroy the camera. Also IIRC, the bridge was still there when they found it.


----------



## This Is Sparta (May 18, 2011)

This isn't even debatable. Any Godzilla would destroy even the strongest King Kong. Damn. Godzilla's damn *fart* would melt the skin/fur right off Kong, effectively rendering him useless.


----------



## Guru (May 19, 2011)

There was a film on this and they were the same size so HAAH


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 19, 2011)

trippy movie

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PBbK8tkTE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (May 19, 2011)

Godzila eats King Kong.


----------



## BenTennyson (May 19, 2011)

Godzilla is superior as a character, story telling device, and longevity-wise.

Has a new movie coming out soon and some comic books as well.

Godzilla is also a bigger icon than King Kong, even WITHIN America!

Godzilla has his own Hollywood Star on the walk of fame. Kong has shit.


----------



## Captain Fry (May 20, 2011)

I support this thread!


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 21, 2011)

Equal there size and make it New York and this could be a great fight.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Equal there size and make it New York and this could be a great fight.



or make this German King Kong which is Jet Jaguar


----------

